# My small MAC collection!



## bethanie (Mar 14, 2011)

This is my very small collection! Sorry for the quality of photos!




  	Shell, Mocha, Gentle, Honour




  	Smoke and Mirrors eyeshadow, Electra, Blanc Type, Carbon and Blitz n Glitz fluid line.




  	Golden Bronzer, "Light" Mineralize skinfinish natural, NW15 Studio Sculpt Concealer, "Fling" eyebrow pencil.




  	Studio Fix Fluid NW15, Prep + Prime.




  	168, 129, 187, 217 (sorry about the dirty brushes!)




  	Gaga viva glam, pretty please, creme d' nude


  	I also have a few of the collection brushes, fix + and some lipglasses.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Mar 16, 2011)

Awe, great start to your collection!  You have a little bit of everything, love it!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

imthebeesknees said:


> Awe, great start to your collection!  You have a little bit of everything, love it!



 	(I LOVE your username imthebeesknees!. It's so retro.  ) I think this is a very functional collection with all your necessities and some fun too. I like it a lot.


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 18, 2011)

Brilliant collection, as other posters have said, you have a nice bit of everything


----------

